# help me id please



## a2dak (Feb 27, 2010)

hello all, i am having problems identifying my cichlids. I have taken afew photos and was hoping you could help me out.

































sorry about the picture quality[/img]


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

The 2nd and last one I think it's Cynotilapia but not really sure


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Third pic looks like a white Labidochromis Caeruleus.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

last pic possibly pseudotropheus elongatus


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

aquariam said:


> last pic possibly pseudotropheus elongatus


I think so too. Possibly Elongatus Mpanga not showing full colours yet.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Not 100% sure. It looks like the top jaw overhangs the bottom jaw, but not by much. Might be a Labeotropheus hybrid, but another picture would help.

2. Either a Ps. elongatus or possibly Metriaclima sp. "zebra long pelvic" Mdoka.

3. Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos and Labidochromis caeruleus... probably just a yellow not showing much colour.

4. Same as 2.


----------



## a2dak (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks for all your replies, the colours arent coming up to good in the photos.
1. it has a light pinkish purple body, with bits of electric green 
2. pinkish purple body, with purple vertical stripes.
3. is a lab, it is bright yellow but the picture made it turn out white. blue fish looks like this but the blue isnt as bright








4. is same fish as 2.

i dont know if that will help.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

1. looks like a cobalt blue zebra


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

hhmmmm looks likea Demasons Cichlid


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

CoolCichlid said:


> hhmmmm looks likea Demasons Cichlid


there is no Demasoni in those pictures.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

The second and forth pic are both Elongatus Mpanga


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

noki said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > hhmmmm looks likea Demasons Cichlid
> ...


LOL I thought it's a Demason


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

CoolCichlid said:


> LOL I thought it's a Demason


Nope, not really even close. :wink:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Is that so? I'm not really good in identifying fish :x but I really thought that it's a Demason, look they same color and pattern :lol:


----------

